# Lysis of adhesions and repair laceration small bowel



## Trendale (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello,
Can someone help me code the following scenario?
 The physcian list the Lysis of adhesions as primary and repair small bowel as the secondary.
After reading the op report, he spent most of his time during the PX, lysising the adhesions and he states " in the process there was a small laceration in the small bowel", so he repaired it. the whole op report involves lysising the adhesions. It lead me to belive the laceration was acidental by him, but he did not state that. I billed out a 44005 and a 44602 with a modier 59 and 51 on the second PX. After I billed it, I was wondering if I should go back and change something. I am waiting to hear back from the doc if the laceration was acidental by him. Do anyone suggest anything different? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## aguelfi (Apr 15, 2009)

Where was the laceration, was it in a different area than he was working on?  If after he was done w/ the adhesion and he was running thru the bowel and found it then I would bill for it but like you said if it was incidential to him during the procedure then no.


----------

